# YARR! Orc Pirates!



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Black Scorpion miniatures have put some rather interesting (and cool) Orc Pirates on their site to buy. They're 28mm, aimed at Fantasy, but I'm sure would easily convert to 40K. Considering I've seen several people look to make an Orc/k pirate army...



















More on their site -

http://www.blackscorpionminiatures.com/range.asp?the_range=FPI

(There are even Dwarf pirates, I dunno which is cooler! :laugh


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Care to add a link to the site for those that don't know the http//: ?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> Care to add a link to the site for those that don't know the http//: ?


Whoops. I'd put the address in


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Gobbos are the coolest!


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone seen them or got some with picturs next to GW minis? How do they compaer?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmmm.... there may be some scurvy going around in my army soon. I have always wanted to do a pirate themed army but didn't want to do all the greenstuffing that would be needed to pull it off. I think this might be a nice short cut.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

If anything those would make a cool centerpiece unit nice sculpts.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Flash Gitz, anyone? :biggrin: a few kustom shootas around, and we're set. I'm also gonna look at the Dwarf pirates, see if they could be Squatted up...that sounds a lot ruder than it is...:laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some nice models, love that giant!


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice find! :good:

I been thinking about a Freebooterz orc army for awhile. My first GorkaMorka gang were Freebooterz, I may have to dig out my old minis and convert some of these. And then there's the pirate ship/battlewagon conversions. As if I didn't have enought lined up on my paint/modeling desk.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like Badrukk is gonna get some new friends! Or some bits to actually make a kustomized version of him!


----------

